# Techni Ice Esky's - 65% Off...



## Cocko (25/9/08)

Just found this and thought I should share....

Sale ends 29th Sep.

http://www.techniice.com/english/iceboxes.asp



:icon_cheers:


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/9/08)

The look pretty well priced....im after a new esky actually...might be a good time to invest.


----------



## afromaiko (25/9/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> The look pretty well priced....im after a new esky actually...might be a good time to invest.



Their 'slashed' prices have been around for a suspiciously long time and the 'sale' isn't anything to rave about either. 

They have an eBay store and they are heaps cheaper there. I picked up the 80 litre for $101 last month and I've seen them go for as low as $1 per litre of capacity.

http://stores.ebay.com.au/UNBELIEVABLYCOOL-COOLERS


----------



## HoppingMad (25/9/08)

Keep an eye on www.graysonline.com.au also. They're a regular fixture there also.

Have also noticed their 'clearances' advertised regularly in the printed version of the Trading Post.

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (25/9/08)

we went direct to their shop in frankston (FRANGA!)..

i got the 120L for $200
old mate got the 70L for $100 i think.

they threw in free ice packs.

They are mad eskys. Cant see it dropping temp at all over 1 hour unless your constently opening the lid and stirring and letting heat out.

The only problem is the drain hole and bung. On the 120litre the drain hole is not in the centre and the plug and thread they use for it is MASSIVE. no 1/2" bsp here robbo. Easy fix though, just plug the drain hole up with the bung supplied and leave it there permantly....

buy a beerbelly falsie+hose+bulkhead and all i have to do is drill the right size hole in the centre and im away.

edit - yep realised i could of waited and got one a tad cheaper directly from there ebay store but i detest ebay, hate the thing. plus with freight it wouldnt of been to much cheaper.


----------



## SteveSA (31/10/08)

This week I bought the 100L for $169+$18p&h to Adelaide from the Techni Ice website. Actually, I rang them to check the stock availability and bought it over the phone.
Today, I happened to be on Ebay and checked out their Ebay store and was surprised to find the bidding on a 100L is up to $172.50 (with 7hrs to go) but the postage is $36.

Sometimes you get lucky on Ebay but sometimes not.

Fishing with Roy,
Steve


----------



## mossyrocks (31/10/08)

I ordered and paid for an 80l esky in early October via their website. 

It wasn't until I contacted them a week later that they sent an Email advising they wont be available until November (I was offer the option of cancelling the purchase).

I decided to wait.

Cheers


----------

